# Free today: Immortals And Melodies (Blood And Guitars #2) -New Adult, Paranormal



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

My new novel, Blood and Guitars, is available on Kindle.

Here's a short summary:

I was living a rock star's dream and, from the outside looking in, I had everything a guy could wish for. But there was something missing. I had never imagined there was anything better than having thousands of devoted fans scream out my name. That all changed the night I looked into her poison green eyes. -Trey

He shouldn't have been able to make me feel anything, least of all alive. I would be risking everything to be with him. He was human and that was dangerous enough, but for all my moon-given talents, I was powerless against him. -Aurora

Also, visit my website www.heatherjensen.info for more!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Heather, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . follow the directions there to be listed. 

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm pleased to announce that Clean Romance Reviews is doing a giveaway of 5 free copies of the Blood and Guitars e-book.

Find all of the information and enter the giveaway at http://cleanromancereviews.blogspot.com/

As always, visit http://heatherjensen.info for updates and extras.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

The Clean Romance Reviews giveaway of Blood and Guitars in e-book format ends tomorrow. Hurry on over to http://cleanromancereviews.blogspot.com/2011/07/giveaway-blood-and-guitars.html to enter to win one of five free e-book copies.

In other news, Blood and Guitars should be ready for print in the next week. Find all of the information regarding the book including the book trailer, summaries, reviews, character bios and more at my official website at http://www.heatherjensen.info . I'm also blogging about my main characters there.

Follow me on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Blood-and-Guitars/173612709359399
and on Twitter at http://twitter.com/#!/theedgeofwords

For now, here's a look at the book trailer for Blood and Guitars.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Another great review for Blood and Guitars. This review comes from Willow of Brazen Book Reviews.

_"I wanted to apologize but what could I say? I'm sorry but I'm afraid my fangs might freak you out. Oh and by the way my eyes sort of glow in the dark when I get excited. I hope you're cool with that." _
- Heather Jensen (Blood and Guitars)

"Aurora meets Trey, a famous musician with only one thought in mind. Feeding on him. Yet as she's around him she finds herself drawn to him, and feeling more alive than she has in quite some time. Soon the romance begins but Aurora has to hide who she is from Trey. Not only that, but her fellow vamps can't find out she is in love with a human.
While she enjoys spending time with him, and also gets commissioned to paint the cover art for Trey's bands new CD, she must somehow balance her two worlds. Otherwise they may come crashing down."

"I had not heard of this book before, but once I read the excerpt I knew I had to read it. What's not to love about a book with vampires and rock music? I really loved the witty comments and felt as though I could identify with Aurora. I mean, what's a vampire to do? It's great to see the human/vamp romance scene from a different perspective. Not only is the girl the vamp this time, but you get the story from her too...."

-Willow

For more of Willow's review visit http://brazenbookreviews.blogspot.com/

In other news, I've added a bunch of fun extras at the website, including photos of places and objects from Blood and Guitars.
Visit www.heatherjensen.info for these and more!


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

There are lots of fun an exciting things happening over at www.heatherjensen.info . Blood and Guitars is receiving great reviews, with more reviews to come in the near future. I've made big progress in getting the book ready for print, and will keep this thread posted with news about that. I'm still hopeful for the next week or so.

In the meantime, check out heatherjensen.info for everything Blood and Guitars related. 

Also, don't forget to follow me on Twitter with @theedgeofwords and to 'like' the Blood and Guitars facebook page at www.facebook.com/BloodandGuitars

Until next week!

Heather


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty awesome read, Heather.  I love the title!  I shall check it out


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know if you'll see it over on my own thread, but I just posted a thank-you for your kind comment. And also my own compliments to you on your dazzling website. I'm designing mine now, and it won't hold a candle to yours. Great job. And wishing you every success on your new book.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Robert,

Thank you for your comments about my website. I've spent a lot of time making it a place I would love to visit as a reader, and I'm hoping it's developing into that. I checked out your blog. It's quite impressive. Congrats on your successes. I wish I could manage to get my book in the top 100 list on Kindle. What an accomplishment. 

MNniceHotelier,

Thanks for your comments. I had some people who were hesitant about the title for Blood and Guitars, but it has proven to be very attention-grabbing. I'm glad I stuck to my guns on that one.


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

I too am a firm believer in following my gut instinct!  Have a great week!


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Good news!  Blood And Guitars can now be purchased *in print* from Createspace at https://www.createspace.com/3562518 .

Amazon should have the book listed in the next week or so, but I'm very excited to have it available in print now.

As always, stop by http://www.heatherjensen.info and check out the site or just say hi.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

It's been a very busy and rewarding week. First, I'm happy to announce that you can get a paperback copy of Blood And Guitars from Amazon now at http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Guitars-1-Heather-Jensen/dp/1463511884/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314039743&sr=8-2

In other news, Blood And Guitars received a 5 Star Review on Goodreads.  Here's what reader Louis had to say about the book:

"A captivating story of vampires and rock stars! Trey and Aurora are believable characters that you find yourself caring about - I think I'm actually a little bit in love with Trey myself! 
There are fresh takes on vampires here. The way they exist, keep their identities hidden, and use their powers have all been dealt with originally. The characters and their backstories are strong, and so are the supporting characters - you'll love the rest of Trey's band!

"I really enjoyed the double - perspective narrative, each chapter told from either Aurora or Trey's point of view. You get inside each character's head equally, which is very satisfying. I'm looking forward to the second instalment - it's a promising series."

Also, I've been interviewed at JenazBookReadNReview. Read the interview at http://jeanzbookreadnreview.blogspot.com/2011/08/author-interview-heather-jenson.html


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Now you can find a free lengthy preview of *Blood And Guitars* on Wattpad.

So far, the first ten chapters are up but I plan on posting the first twenty chapters total. I'm posting a chapter a day to give readers a good sense of the story and the characters, as well as my style of writing. You're basically getting the first 1/3 of the book for *free*.

If you like paranormal fantasy with a little love story thrown in, then Blood And Guitars is the book for you.

Head on over to Wattpad now to start reading: http://www.wattpad.com/2019033-blood-and-guitars


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

The lovely ladies at Talk Supe were generous enough to devote an entire day to yours truly and my latest novel, Blood And Guitars. Stop by to read some insider info and enter to win one of two e-book copies of the book. Also, check out their great review for it!

Visit http://www.talksupe.blogspot.com to join in the fun!


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

I am excited to announce that Blood And Guitars was awarded the Flamingnet Top Choice Award! The book was also given a rating of 10/10.

Here is some of what they had to say about the book: "I would recommend this book to anyone who loves romance and vampires."

Details and the full review can be found at http://www.flamingnet.com/bookreviews/newreviews/newbookreview.cfm?title=Blood%20And%20Guitars%20(eBook)

As always, be sure to stop by http://www.heatherjensen.info for fun Blood And Guitars content, news and pictures.​


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

My buddy Nostrobobus of Big Bob and the Box Boys is sitting on the floor in front of the refrigerator playing his guitar right now.  He dedicated that song to my friend Sara, sitting next to me, who helped him change his tire when he was stranded late at night.  The song he's playing has no name.

It's a strange night.

I remember Lestat and his rock band.

Congrats on the book.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Blood And Guitars broke top 50 in 2 categories on Amazon today! So excited!

I even took a screen shot to prove to myself that it really happened when I wake up tomorrow and feel like it was all just a dream. Lol.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Just a quick update. This is the third and final trailer for Blood And Guitars since the second book in the series, Immortals And Melodies, will be released next month on May 28. I just wanted to share it here.






For more information visit www.heatherjensen.info

"Like" the facebook page at www.facebook.com/BloodAndGuitars

Follow me on Twitter at https://twitter.com/#!/theedgeofwords


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Vampchix is revealing the cover for my latest book, Immortals And Melodies (Blood And Guitars #2) today! Stop in and let me know what you think of the new cover.www.vampchix.blogspot.com

Also, here's the new book trailer for Immortals And Melodies, coming to Kindle May 28,2012.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that you can enter to win an e-book copy of Blood And Guitars, the first in a paranormal fantasy series, today at http://krazybooklady.blogspot.com/.

While you're there, check out my guest post: Writing About Vampires - An LDS Author's Perspective.

I hope you'll stop by and enter the giveaway.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Today is the official release of Immortals And Melodies (Blood And Guitars #2) on Kindle! It's been 1 year and three days since book 1 was released in ebook. The journey has been a fantastic, albeit sometimes sleepless one, since the beginning of the series was released.

Here's the blurb for Immortals And Melodies:

_Catalyst frontman Trey is no stranger to chaos, but even the life of a rock star couldn't prepare him for the consequences of loving a vampire. Trey's life is in danger; threatened by the very group he must join to stay alive. His struggle to continue his career and release a new album with the band is marred by events that force him to ask a powerful Synod Elder for help.

Aurora has to keep Trey alive until she can make him a vampire, but her own kind will stop at nothing to prevent it. The head of the Emissary is having her followed, and if she can't figure out who is behind the violent attacks, Trey might not make it to the full moon. As Aurora battles her own kind, she's also plagued by the risk she's taking by changing Trey. Will her moon-given power be enough to carry Trey through the change, or will he be left floating in the wake of destruction?_

You can find Immortals And Melodies for your Kindle here:
http://www.amazon.com/Immortals-Melodies-Blood-Guitars-ebook/dp/B0086GMMAQ/

Also, here's the official book trailer for you enjoy: 





Haven't read the first book in the series? You can find book 1, Blood And Guitars, for your Kindle here: 
http://www.amazon.com/Blood-And-Guitars-ebook/dp/B00529IDZS


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Immortals And Melodies (Blood And Guitars #2) is free today for Kindle. The promotion lasts until Midnight. You can download your copy here: http://www.amazon.com/Immortals-Melodies-Blood-Guitars-ebook/dp/B0086GMMAQ.

The first book in the series, Blood And Guitars, is just .99. Download it for your kindle here: http://www.amazon.com/Blood-And-Guitars-ebook/dp/B00529IDZS.

You can get both books in the series for under $1.

Both books have a 4 star Amazon rating and are clean, which makes them appropriate for anyone 13+. Perfect for fans of music, vampires, or anything paranormal.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Immortals And Melodies (Blood And Guitars #2) is free today on Amazon! Download your copy now! 4 star rating! This book fits in the paranormal fantasy, new adult, and rock fiction genres.

Here's a summary of the book:

Catalyst frontman Trey is no stranger to chaos, but even the life of a rock star couldn't prepare him for the consequences of loving a vampire. Trey's life is in danger; threatened by the very group he must join to stay alive. His struggle to continue his career and release a new album with the band is marred by events that force him to ask a powerful Synod Elder for help.

Aurora has to keep Trey alive until she can make him a vampire, but her own kind will stop at nothing to prevent it. The head of the Emissary is having her followed, and if she can't figure out who is behind the violent attacks, Trey might not make it to the full moon. As Aurora battles her own kind, she's also plagued by the risk she's taking by changing Trey. Will her moon-given power be enough to carry Trey through the change, or will he be left floating in the wake of destruction?

Here's what readers are saying:

"Heather Jensen has risen to the challenge and created a sequel that has even more action, romance and suspense than the first.... I love the music element of the book as it is part of what makes it unique. This is a lovely sequel to a great first book ... Heather is most certainly a leading author in her genre. I have loved both books so far and now I am very excited for book 3, "Fangs and Fame." -Readers Favorite

"Jensen brings the two-story arc to an effective conclusion, while masterfully setting the stage for the next chapter in Aurora's tale. "Immortals And Melodies" is another outstanding read that I recommend to YA, NA, and adult paranormal romance fans." -Thomas Winship (Author of Vaempires)

"IMMORTALS AND MELODIES is way more than a paranormal romance... I loved BLOOD AND GUITARS and Heather topped it to the enth with this." - Book Chippie

Check out the book and download your copy here: http://www.amazon.com/Immortals-Melodies-Blood-Guitars-ebook/dp/B0086GMMAQ

Blood And Guitars #1 is also available on Amazon for .99 right now here: http://www.amazon.com/Blood-And-Guitars-ebook/dp/B00529IDZS


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

The second book in the Blood And Guitars series, Immortals And Melodies, is free for your Kindle today.

http://www.amazon.com/Immortals-Melodies-Blood-Guitars-ebook/dp/B0086GMMAQ/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Snatch a copy while you can, and while you're at it, you can get the first book, Blood And Guitars for .99. That's both books in the series for under $1.

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-And-Guitars-ebook/dp/B00529IDZS/ref=la_B0052VHRBM_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1353361521&sr=1-1

This series is perfectly suited for fans of New Adult, Rock Fiction, and Paranormal Fantasy.

Follow me on Twitter at https://twitter.com/theedgeofwords and like the Blood And Guitars Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/BloodandGuitars for more information and updates. You can also visit my author site at www.heatherjensen.info.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

*Blood And Guitars is free today for your Kindle!*

Download the first book in this New Adult, Paranormal, Rock Fiction series.

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-And-Guitars-ebook/dp/B00529IDZS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357571635&sr=8-2&keywords=blood+and+guitars

The second book in the series, Immortals And Melodies, is also available on Kindle.

You can learn more about the series by visiting _www.heatherjensen.info_ or liking the Facebook page at _www.facebook.com/BloodAndGuitars_.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

Immortals And Melodies (Blood And Guitars #2) is free today for Kindle!

New Adult, Paranormal Fantasy, Rock Fiction.

http://www.amazon.com/Immortals-Melodies-Blood-Guitars-ebook/dp/B0086GMMAQ

Catalyst frontman Trey is no stranger to chaos, but even the life of a rock star couldn't prepare him for the consequences of loving a vampire. Trey's life is in danger; threatened by the very group he must join to stay alive. His struggle to continue his career and release a new album with the band is marred by events that force him to ask a powerful Synod Elder for help.

Aurora has to keep Trey alive until she can make him a vampire, but her own kind will stop at nothing to prevent it. The head of the Emissary is having her followed, and if she can't figure out who is behind the violent attacks, Trey might not make it to the full moon. As Aurora battles her own kind, she's also plagued by the risk she's taking by changing Trey. Will her moon-given power be enough to carry Trey through the change, or will he be left floating in the wake of destruction?

Immortals And Melodies has a 4.2 star rating on Amazon, and at the time of this posting is currently #3 on two different Amazon categories.

The first book in the series, Blood And Guitars, is available on Amazon as well at this link http://www.amazon.com/Blood-And-Guitars-ebook/dp/B00529IDZS


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

The second book in the Blood And Guitars series, Immortals And Melodies (Blood And Guitars #2) is free today and tomorrow for Kindle! The book climbed to the top spot in an Amazon category this morning before I even had a chance to announce the promotion! Blood And Guitars is a fusion of music and vampires for teens and adults.
_New Adult, Paranormal Fantasy, Rock Fiction._

http://www.amazon.com/Immortals-Melodies-Blood-Guitars-ebook/dp/B0086GMMAQ

*Praise for Immortals And Melodies:*

"Heather Jensen has risen to the challenge and created a sequel that has even more action, romance and suspense than the first.... I love the music element of the book as it is part of what makes it unique. This is a lovely sequel to a great first book ... Heather is most certainly a leading author in her genre. I have loved both books so far and now I am very excited for book 3, "Fangs and Fame." _-Readers Favorite_

"Jensen brings the two-story arc to an effective conclusion, while masterfully setting the stage for the next chapter in Aurora's tale. "Immortals And Melodies" is another outstanding read that I recommend to YA, NA, and adult paranormal romance fans." _-Thomas Winship (Author of Vaempires)_

"IMMORTALS AND MELODIES is way more than a paranormal romance... I loved BLOOD AND GUITARS and Heather topped it to the enth with this." - _Book Chippie_

*Summary: *

Catalyst frontman Trey is no stranger to chaos, but even the life of a rock star couldn't prepare him for the consequences of loving a vampire. Trey's life is in danger; threatened by the very group he must join to stay alive. His struggle to continue his career and release a new album with the band is marred by events that force him to ask a powerful Synod Elder for help.

Aurora has to keep Trey alive until she can make him a vampire, but her own kind will stop at nothing to prevent it. The head of the Emissary is having her followed, and if she can't figure out who is behind the violent attacks, Trey might not make it to the full moon. As Aurora battles her own kind, she's also plagued by the risk she's taking by changing Trey. Will her moon-given power be enough to carry Trey through the change, or will he be left floating in the wake of destruction?

Immortals And Melodies has a 4.2 star rating on Amazon, and at the time of this posting is currently #3 on two different Amazon categories.

The first book in the series, Blood And Guitars, is available on Amazon as well at this link http://www.amazon.com/Blood-And-Guitars-ebook/dp/B00529IDZS

Please share the promotion with your friends who love to read in this genre.


----------

